

Ask HN: What would be a good web dev laptop under $1.3K? - aviraldg

Sorry, but I'm a student and can't afford more than that. I'm currently on a 10.4" netbook running Ubuntu 12.04. I (mostly) develop in Python with a touch of C and Java(Android) here and there. I often need to use Photoshop (which is a royal pain with my current setup) but not for anything too heavy. I don't really need it to be too portable.<p>Thanks.
ps. I'm currently considering the baseline 13"Macbook Pro.
======
domainkiller
In my opinion your best bet is the MacBook Pro (with a SSD). It gives you a
ton of the *nix commands + the ability to easily run Windows or Linux natively
or via a VM. Plus the hardware quality is top notch.

------
dave1619
I'd go for a 13" MBA over a 13" MB Pro. Way more portable and you'll be
surprised how fast the MBA is with its SSD.

~~~
aviraldg
I'm thinking about the MBP because of the larger HDD. I'm going to install an
extra SSD anyway, and I don't need it to be all that portable (as I've
mentioned above.)

------
ShirsenduK
Go for MacBook Pro. Macs are a developers best friend.

